

Startup Field Guide: Mistakes To Avoid, Tips To Get Ahead - seancallahan
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B8BVAG8

======
brianbreslin
I'd be curious to see what your sales spike is from the HN front page vs other
days on amazon.

------
irmbrady
Is this 'SlimBook' guaranteed to be concise, to the point and overall; a
fulfilling read? Or is coining it as such just an excuse for the author to
skimp out on content? 55 pages does not seem like an awful lot. Although for
the price, I suppose it is proportional to a meatier book.

